# Silicone smears



## rossifan (Apr 9, 2009)

Had most things covered for the "shakedown" trip last w/end after collection of a brand new vehicle.
However had'nt allowed for the Great British Summer and some of the time was spent in the rain.Great, on site no leaks -another box ticked- but the journey through the rain back to storage was WET.
This has resulted in black outlines on some areas of bodywork where silcone has been factory applied.Would like to preserve clean appearance as long as possible on the white silicone- anybody out there know of a SAFE way of removing the excess from bodywork?

Rossifan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you sure that it is silicone?

Unlikely.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Use a plastic edge (old credit card cut to a point) and cut of excess mastic, then use white spirit to clean and remove.

Regards


----------

